# Asgard Mini Owners Pull in!



## ace_d_house_cat (24/8/22)

I love my Asgard Mini and I have a set of Nano Aliens in @ 0.24 ohms. Vaping it on my pulse V2 @ 66w with half airflow open. All is well and I am happy, right up until I use my Reload 24 - which gives me flavour that's a bit richer. 

What coils do you guys use and what are your experiences with them?


----------



## Viper_SA (24/8/22)

Busy testing some coils, so I'll share my thoughts when I get a chance to better describe my experience.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TyTy (24/8/22)

Using a set of the BVC #42 3mm aliens and nothing can compare to the flavour of this in the Asgard

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (24/8/22)

Okay, so I started off with a set of Blue White Collars, but it felt a bit underpowered and I had to close off the airflow quite a lot and seeing that I got this specifically to chuck clouds, I wanted something better. Spoke to @charln and got some Steamcraft/BVC coils to test out. Got the BVC 3mm Hybrids in one and it comes to 0.15 Ohm and a really nice vape wide open with fruits. Also got the 3mm Monster Mechs in another Asgard coming it at 0.1 Ohm. It's a bit hot on fresh batteries and not that good for fruits, but I think it will rock with desserts. It's a warm vape though on fresh batteries with airflow wide open.

As the batteries go down a little bit the Monster Mechs are nicer, but fresh out the blocks I think for fruits the Hybrids are a winner. I think you have to go below 0.2 Ohm though to justify the airflow. If I want less airflow and more restricted vape, I just use my Nitrous RDA's.

Edit: Forgot to mention that I'm vaping both my Asgards on mech devices, so coil performance way well differ for you if you can change the wattage. In that case I'd say the Monster Mechs are a good option.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mzr (25/8/22)

Using both mine with a set of aliens 3mm id @ .13ohm airflow slightly closed off run them on both mech and if I use on regulated squonk I vape them @ 80 Watts I have used 2.5id aliens aswell and the flavor was just as good but had to close off the airflow a bit and vaped that build with fruits and was really good think I might get another one maybe a red one if it shows up. Great rda Imo much better than the nightmare 25mm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (27/8/22)

Can you do a single coil in the Asgard?


----------



## Viper_SA (27/8/22)

Paul33 said:


> Can you do a single coil in the Asgard?



I know @KZOR did in his review... Can't remember if he liked it or not though

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (29/8/22)

Paul33 said:


> Can you do a single coil in the Asgard?


I have tried a 3mm and 4mm ID but they aren't great, the same coils perform much better in other, smaller RDAs. 

Interesting that everyone is running 3mm ID duals, I guess I'll have to give it a go. 
Ideally I'd want to use about half the airflow, run at at about 60w and get some saturated flavour, trial and error I guess.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

